# Pocket Pet Pics



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If this is a repeat topic I apologize, I searched but didn't find a thread. Thought it would be fun if we posted pics of our babies in various pockets. Hoping my attachment works.
[attachment=0:149lym5h]hoodie.jpg[/attachment:149lym5h]


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok one more. This is his favorite "pocket". It is a soft car washing mitt that was turned inside-out. Riley.

[attachment=0:3kdfxjwv]mitt.jpg[/attachment:3kdfxjwv]


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, so cute. I wish I had a picture of Quigley. The other day we went for a walk with him riding in the front pouch of my hoodie. Half way there he decided he wanted to walk instead of ride and tried to get out. Luckily I was holding him from outside the pocket and we were close to our destination.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Riley is adorable. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How cheeky and mischievious does he look, bless :lol:


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

not exactly a pocket pic... he crawled up my bf's chest, onto his shoulder and then proceeded to climb up the back of his head finally coming to a rest on top of his head and under his hood. slept there for a good hour almost. lol
[attachment=0:19hn66n2]P3280056.JPG[/attachment:19hn66n2]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my word!!!!!!! Such a wee angel!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

the 1st one reminds me of Star Wars  looks like obi one kenobi :lol:


----------

